# Who Says You Can't Buy Excursions Anymore?



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

All it takes is money! Loat and lots of it!

Click here:

Excursions


----------



## SLO250RS (Mar 11, 2010)

I'll take 2


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I like it! Great looking vehicle.


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

They're a sweet looking ride.

MPG: 1 highway, 0 city.


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

Oh, I'm most certainly in. This guy looks to be in TX...may have to look him up. Thanks for finding this. Maybe I can talk him into putting a d-max and an Allison in a 3/4 ton burb.


----------



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

Man, that 2010 looks killer.....If only they werent $75K....


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Look at it this way. The Excursions were north of $50k when they went out of production. Today, you can price an Expedition up to that level. Maybe $75k isn't that bad......


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

Nice! I figured I'd have to go to a 1 ton van if I had more than 3 kids or a Class A...would much prefer a diesel excursion.


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

Might still be cheap to go with a van and just add 4x4. The 2011 Chevies have a Duramax in the passenger van. I like my van loads more then my old suburban. Way more setting and room. ALthough, mine is a gasser and the old diesel was certainly a monster for towing.

Check out http://quigley4x4.com That's what I want.


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

If u do contact him about adding the dmax and allison, let me know. Thanks


----------



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

Dub said:


> Nice! I figured I'd have to go to a 1 ton van if I had more than 3 kids or a Class A...would much prefer a diesel excursion.


or check out the 3/4 ton suburbans. I am thinking about one. They tow up to 9400 lbs and have three row seating. 6 sp trans w/ a 6.0L engine...pricey though


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

I had 1995 3/4 burb with a 6.5 diesel in it. It towed my old 10k trailer awesomely.  The van is easier to get in and out of and has way more cargo room. I would do another van in a heartbeat, but I do miss four wheel drive.


----------



## bobTHEbuilder (Jan 4, 2011)

Joe/GA said:


> All it takes is money! Loat and lots of it!
> 
> Click here:
> 
> Excursions


That would make the ultimate antizombiemobile hahahaha. Nice find!


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

joeymac said:


> Nice! I figured I'd have to go to a 1 ton van if I had more than 3 kids or a Class A...would much prefer a diesel excursion.


or check out the 3/4 ton suburbans. I am thinking about one. They tow up to 9400 lbs and have three row seating. 6 sp trans w/ a 6.0L engine...pricey though
[/quote]

Actually I looked at those and while I know Clarkley did it, I'd be concerned pulling the 310BHS as it's a lil over 10,000lbs. I tried to find a diesel excursion and since they aren't made anymore....I don't think they'll stick a diesel in an expedition? In all honesty my wife wanted a class A to begin with and with the money we spent twice buying a new truck and camper within a couple years, we could have easily gotten a class A. Who knows though.


----------

